# 2010 Hillbilly shoot



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Man... My legs haven't got back to normal yet and you already have us thinking about next year :doh:

The bow racks were a nice improvement :thumb: there was more water....I could have avoided carrying the big water I had Sat.... Which I did on Sun 

I mentioned to Shane the only thing that I think would make iife easier on most folks.... And that would be the addition of benches. There are a few.... But Jarlicker took up too much of the bench for me to rest also on most of them .

And I aint carrying a chair like some Chewie :nono:

Oh and a light in the tree in the "tent area" so we can hold Hornet's Midnight FITA event . I couldn't see my bubble :chortle:


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*lol*

Wow you must live on this sight.......The benches was addressed and as far as the light goes i will see if i cant pull some strings for you on that one......also a banner for the queen of the hill for next year also.....So folks this shoot is as big as it is because of you guys and girls so lets here what you all wanna see next year...............


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

MSCJEM said:


> Wow you must live on this sight.......The benches was addressed and as far as the light goes i will see if i cant pull some strings for you on that one......also a banner for the queen of the hill for next year also.....So folks this shoot is as big as it is because of you guys and girls so lets here what you all wanna see next year...............



Wow YES as a female shooter I am very happy to hear that there will be a Queen of the Hill next year!!! :thumbs_up:jam::RockOn::laugh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Krys1313 said:


> Wow YES as a female shooter I am very happy to hear that there will be a Queen of the Hill next year!!! :thumbs_up:jam::RockOn::laugh:


Unless Rattleman gets new glasses I am voting for him :chortle:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> Unless Rattleman gets new glasses I am voting for him :chortle:



NOT Permitted Queen of the Hill has to be a real female not a guy that wears thongs or a guy that wears ladies glasses. :tongue1:


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*ttt*

Lmao i can see people are already trying to cheat the system....I want to know who is going to be the one checking for who the real females are and not the fakes.......:darkbeer:......


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

MSCJEM said:


> Lmao i can see people are already trying to cheat the system....I want to know who is going to be the one checking for who the real females are and not the fakes.......:darkbeer:......


I guess you can always ask for a volunteer!!!


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't mind doing the checking. Male or Female - Thong or no Thong. I don't see too many people resisting the touch of the "Thong Dancer".


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

WhooHooo!! Thanks, Mike for adding the Queen of the Hill for 2010. 

I believe this will do wonders to promote women in this sport we so enjoy!!! Besides, wouldn't be right to have a woman Hinky winner without a corresponding chance for a Queen.....


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice... the Saturday shoot on June 26 will put the Sunday shoot on June 27.... MY BIRTHDAY! ... and a crispie from Hornet will make for a nice birthday present too. 

As for improving things on the hill... I'll reiterate Hornets request for more benches. The hill itself can be hard enough on us flatlanders, but when you couple that with getting behind a big group, or a slow group which makes for some standing around and waiting then it compounds it. Aside from that little issue, you folks put on one heck of an event the last two years, and I'm just glad to have the opportunity to participate.

475 last year, and a 509 this year. At that rate of improvement I should shoot a 543 next year. I can't wait!

:set1_polevault:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Krys1313 said:


> NOT Permitted Queen of the Hill has to be a real female not a guy that wears thongs or a guy that wears ladies glasses. :tongue1:


Hold on....if girls can be in the *BOY* SCOUTS...and play on the *BOYS* footbal team...then a *GUY* can be Queen of the Hill. :wink:


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hold on....if girls can be in the *BOY* SCOUTS...and play on the *BOYS* footbal team...then a *GUY* can be Queen of the Hill. :wink:


BUT BOYS can not play on GIRLS vollyball teams or on GIRLS softball teams so why should we let them be QUEEN of the Hill when we already have a KING of the Hill for the guys??


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Krys1313 said:


> BUT BOYS can not play on GIRLS vollyball teams or on GIRLS softball teams so why should we let them be QUEEN of the Hill when we already have a KING of the Hill for the guys??


Ahhhhhhh, you are making the classic mistake of thinking it is a 'two-way street'.  I don't think so.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Unless Rattleman gets new glasses I am voting for him :chortle:


I like the way you think, I think........I may just have to trot out that real sexy black number with the fishnets and a real fancy pair of specs. 
And PORN QUEEN mind your manners....This is me we are talking about. By the way you are assumung that I would win..I think not...Have you seen the scores that the REAL ladies were putting up?? Have you forgotten that a JOE LADY took home the Hinky prize money


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hold on....if girls can be in the *BOY* SCOUTS...and play on the *BOYS* footbal team...then a *GUY* can be Queen of the Hill. :wink:


Jerry do they still allow you onto this site?? I mean you post but do not shoot. I think that there should be a rule about posting and shooting


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

How about water and I don't mean the water that you have to pay for either. You were fortunate that the temps didn't warrant hydration on the range. BUT, in the past it got pretty darn hot up there.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*heheeee..*



Rattleman said:


> Jerry do they still allow you onto this site?? I mean you post but do not shoot. I think that there should be a rule about posting and shooting




```

```
come on now.. Hornet's been getting away with far longer than jerry...:mg:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> come on now.. Hornet's been getting away with far longer than jerry...:mg:


Yeah, unfortunately Hornet still comes to some of the events.:zipcouldn't resist) Hey Hornet whatever happened to Nino??? Haven't seen him all year...did you take his boots also???


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Yeah, unfortunately Hornet still comes to some of the events.:zipcouldn't resist) Hey Hornet whatever happened to Nino??? Haven't seen him all year...did you take his boots also???


 Rumor has it that he may just make an appearance on Sat at MOB.. :noidea: :lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> WhooHooo!! Thanks, Mike for adding the Queen of the Hill for 2010.
> 
> I believe this will do wonders to promote women in this sport we so enjoy!!! Besides, wouldn't be right to have a woman Hinky winner without a corresponding chance for a Queen.....


To be Queen you must shoot both days.... :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> come on now.. Hornet's been getting away with far longer than jerry...:mg:


Actually I do shoot... Well go to shoots when possible. I just don't practice :wink:

I shot LAS....Md was there with no bow :doh: 

Shot my state indoor FITA indoor....and one NFAA round... And a practice round...I hate indoors and that's 3 more then he got in 

I have shot in 7 field rounds (3 this past weekend) and a full FITA....so that's 8 rounds more then Md.... 

So just think all of you that practice and shoot every weekend should really feel bad getting beat down by a guy that doesn't practice at all....I think my man AI said it best... Practice :wink:

and by the way..... If it wasn't for me you all would be trying to talk about field between the what color strings should I get and how fast is my bow threads....:wink:

So even if I don't shoot.... I have Diplomatic immunity


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Yeah, unfortunately Hornet still comes to some of the events.:zipcouldn't resist) Hey Hornet whatever happened to Nino??? Haven't seen him all year...did you take his boots also???


And I don't even live in Md....

He is around..... I didn't take his boots. He isn't dumb enough to bet them


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Krys1313 said:


> BUT BOYS can not play on GIRLS vollyball teams or on GIRLS softball teams so why should we let them be QUEEN of the Hill when we already have a KING of the Hill for the guys??



Ms. Lucky crowned you Saturday night. She revealed what you're Queen of.:mg:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

WHHOOOOHOOOOOOO 2010 hillbilly talks already!!!!!!!!

I can't wait, we always have a great time at the Hillbilly, and after this year the Hill definately holds some special memories.

Now what could I do to top my performance this year:zip::embara:


As for changes I wouldn't change a thing about the shoot itself. more benches isn't a bad idea, but I really didn't do all that much standing around, and waiting anyway (other than target 1 on Sat.)


I would maybe suggest going a different route with the food so as maybe to keep more money at the club.
I don't think we really need a catered meal, heck alot of people split before they eat anyway. For what the club pays for the catering I think they'd be better off to break out the grill, and just serve burgers, and dogs through out the afternoon/evening hours say 3-dusk (then we don't have to wait to eat either).
I made the offer last year, and I will make it again I'll donate an entire deer this fall for the club to serve. I even have a place that makes the best darn deer dogs anyone has ever eaten. I could take the deer up, and pick it up as long as Cumberland covers the bill. 1 deer will get you over 200 1/4 pound venison hotdogs:mg: 
Then all you would need is a bunch of burgers, and sides. $2.00 per dog, 3.00 per burger, 1.00 per side
That would save the shooters a good 10.00 on the meal, and put a butt load of money in the clubs piggie bank rather than paying most of the food profit to the caterer.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> WHHOOOOHOOOOOOO 2010 hillbilly talks already!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait, we always have a great time at the Hillbilly, and after this year the Hill definately holds some special memories.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan... but that spicey pulled pork was mighty good!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> Ms. Lucky crowned you Saturday night. She revealed what you're Queen of.:mg:


That was actually Fri.....that's why she was being called that prior to the Hinky shoot :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> WHHOOOOHOOOOOOO 2010 hillbilly talks already!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait, we always have a great time at the Hillbilly, and after this year the Hill definately holds some special memories.
> 
> ...


I agree..... :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> Nice... the Saturday shoot on June 26 will put the Sunday shoot on June 27.... MY BIRTHDAY! ... and a crispie from Hornet will make for a nice birthday present too.
> 
> As for improving things on the hill... I'll reiterate Hornets request for more benches. The hill itself can be hard enough on us flatlanders, but when you couple that with getting behind a big group, or a slow group which makes for some standing around and waiting then it compounds it. Aside from that little issue, you folks put on one heck of an event the last two years, and I'm just glad to have the opportunity to participate.
> 
> ...


Were they giving away shrooms as a parting gift on Sun :doh:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That was actually Fri.....that's why she was being called that prior to the Hinky shoot :doh:


I wasn't there Friday, but I was there Saturday, and heard the whole dialog between Lucky, and Krys at the tent before the Hinky shoot started.
Sounded like Lucky was surprised at the "age situation", and seemed brand new then, but like I said, I wasn't around Friday.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Were they giving away shrooms as a parting gift on Sun :doh:


Didn't you get any?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I agree..... :thumb:




Yep keep the money at the club.
I can't speak for anyone else, but the pork just never thrills me. For 15.00 I would much rather eat elsewhere.
Serve burgers, and dogs through out the evening, and keep all the money at the club.

Hell for what it's worth I would much rather pay 15.00 for a burger, and a handful of tato-chips than pay 15.00 for another pork samich.


Just let me know I have no problem donating a deer if you want some venison dogs or even venison burgers. if I have a good enough season I'd donate 2 so you could have both.


----------



## Bob Dobalina (Apr 17, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> I like the way you think, I think........I may just have to trot out that real sexy black number with the fishnets and a real fancy pair of specs.
> And PORN QUEEN mind your manners....This is me we are talking about. By the way you are assumung that I would win..I think not...Have you seen the scores that the REAL ladies were putting up?? Have you forgotten that a JOE LADY took home the Hinky prize money


WOW You guys have porn queens at this thing. I am going next year for sure. :59:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Bob Dobalina said:


> WOW You guys have porn queens at this thing. I am going next year for sure. :59:


We have thong dancers there too:mg:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> We have thong dancers there too:mg:


The call the low shots that may, or may not cut the line, and are not allowed to bend at the knees.:zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Yep keep the money at the club.
> I can't speak for anyone else, but the pork just never thrills me. For 15.00 I would much rather eat elsewhere.
> Serve burgers, and dogs through out the evening, and keep all the money at the club.
> 
> ...


I personally would rather have that meal.....although what was served is tasty 

But I would rather eat dogs and burgers all day :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I personally would rather have that meal.....although what was served is tasty
> 
> But I would rather eat dogs and burgers all day :wink:




I wasn't all that thrilled with the pork or the sides.

Hamburger 3.00
Cheeseburger 3.50
1/4 pound venison dog 2.00
mac salad 1.00
baked bean 1.00
chips 0.50

Club keeps all the profit
That sounds more like an archery shoot menu to me anyway.
Especially if they use venison for the dogs, and burgers it would cost them next to nothing to serve everyone.
I'm all for making changes to put more cash into the club's pocket. The do alot of work, and put alot into making sure we all have a great time, but by the end of the week end they just break even.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

It would be nice if Brian and Jessie would show up!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> It would be nice if Brian and Jessie would show up!


Is Brian still alive? :noidea:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> It would be nice if Brian and Jessie would show up!


Geeez you want them to turn water into whine while they're at it lol.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That was actually Fri.....that's why she was being called that prior to the Hinky shoot :doh:


*ACTUALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYyyyyyy..... it was Saturday BuzzzzBoy.....
when we were all sitting around after shooting and before the Hinky Shoot....

Ya gotta admit.... "The XXX - Undercover Princess" :wink: could lure all those bad boys in with that sugar-sweet voice.....


Back to topic....Thank You Mike and the Cumberland Bowhunters for hosting another wonderful weekend for all of us....the course was manicured to perfection and the targets were great!!

The change in the date should help to increase participation and with that, it should also eliminate the conflict with the bar-b-que caterer. I think most like the bar-b-que but I would like to suggest cole slaw or a salad mix to accompany one of the potatoe dishes or the macaroni salad. .....and we need to have a dessert of some kind.

I will also work on getting reduced rates at a hotel again for us for next year......hopefully without the "Fire Department Visit Friday Night"...:sad:*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> 
> I will also work on getting reduced rates at a hotel again for us for next year......hopefully without the "Fire Department Visit Friday Night"...:sad:*
> 
> .


You sure you didn't pull it? :noidea:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *ACTUALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYyyyyyy..... it was Saturday BuzzzzBoy.....
> when we were all sitting around after shooting and before the Hinky Shoot....
> 
> Ya gotta admit.... "The XXX - Undercover Princess" :wink: could lure all those bad boys in with that sugar-sweet voice.....
> ...


Thank you ma'am. I was 99% sure I was right about that.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *ACTUALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYyyyyyy..... it was Saturday BuzzzzBoy.....
> when we were all sitting around after shooting and before the Hinky Shoot....
> 
> Ya gotta admit.... "The XXX - Undercover Princess" :wink: could lure all those bad boys in with that sugar-sweet voice.....
> ...


This is why we field shooters have such a great time shooting. Those zoo animal shooters have no idea.

I to would like to commend Cumberland Bowhunters for a job well done. Place was in great shape and butts held all the arrows. See you all next year, who knows maybe I will stay the weekend and possibly even put up a tent. (I hate to camp) but more then likely just stay down the road at the Best Western.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Well this just sux....our state target shoot is that weekend, so looks like ones gonna lose out.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> It would be nice if Brian and Jessie would show up!





IGluIt4U said:


> Is Brian still alive? :noidea:


I'm still around. 

Have not been to the HillBilly Dojo since the 2008 event. I miss the camaraderie but not the time it takes to shoot and be deeply involved in an archery club. 

From the pics I saw on another thread looks like the members done a fantastic job on the prep of the range. 

I hope the attendees had a good time.

Long Live the HillBilly!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> To be Queen you must shoot both days.... :doh:



Now, now, Hornet. You know I was experiencing "technical difficulties"....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Denial is a rehab step..... Not a "technical difficulty" :doh:

There are equipment failures in archery.....and I can't think of the last time one was called because of a hinge... :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> Thank you ma'am. I was 99% sure I was right about that.


I guess even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in awhile :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Jerry do they still allow you onto this site?? I mean you post but do not shoot. I think that there should be a rule about posting and shooting


Pretty hard to practice...let alone *SHOOT* when I've spent close to half of the year away from home!  I did make it to the range last night for the...hold on to your hats...*SECOND* time this year!!! Sooooo, I'm working on making a few shoots this year. You just never know when I might show up..........................:wink:



south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> come on now.. Hornet's been getting away with far longer than jerry...:mg:


I will say this about Hornet...considering he doesn't own a car...he gets around OK.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Denial is a rehab step..... Not a "technical difficulty" :doh:
> 
> There are equipment failures in archery.....and I can't think of the last time one was called because of a hinge... :doh:


Rattleman didn't think it was set all that hot when he took a shot with it last evening. :zip: Besides, ya'll gotta remember I'm just pullin 40 pounds with it--If I set it colder, I'd be pullin my shoulder out of the socket and that would not be a pretty site.:mg:

Got shown how to take it apart and clean the innards and put it back together....It's workin fine now (so far), so guess I'll be seein ya on Sat afterall.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> I'm still around.
> 
> Have not been to the HillBilly Dojo since the 2008 event. I miss the camaraderie but not the time it takes to shoot and be deeply involved in an archery club.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're still out and about Brian, we missed ya last weekend.. :nod: :wink: :cheers:


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*ttt*

*HASBEEN* good to see you still hanging around out there and would like to fling a few arrows with you or just getting the line wet.......I'm glad to see everyone in concerned about the club making money with the food as we are also..But let me just hit on a few points that we run across..We want everyone that attends this shoot to have the best time that is able to be had including our club members and as i would think with other clubs our club members are members because they want to shoot. After they work it takes to get the shoot ready they don't wanna hang out in a kitchen or over a grill but they are wanting to shoot and mingle just like myself...:darkbeer:......lets keep the ideas coming in and lets make it another great hillbilly......And yes it would been great to see Jesse and Brian to show up


Thanks Mike


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Pretty hard to practice...let alone *SHOOT* when I've spent close to half of the year away from home!  I did make it to the range last night for the...hold on to your hats...*SECOND* time this year!!! Sooooo, I'm working on making a few shoots this year. You just never know when I might show up..........................:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this about Hornet...considering he doesn't own a car...he gets around OK.


there's always Vingt Neuf, Mayberry, Anne Arundel, and Southern MD on the local schedule, and they're all to varying degrees under an hour's drive. No excuses. Just get out there.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

MSCJEM said:


> *HASBEEN* good to see you still hanging around out there and would like to fling a few arrows with you or just getting the line wet.......I'm glad to see everyone in concerned about the club making money with the food as we are also..But let me just hit on a few points that we run across..We want everyone that attends this shoot to have the best time that is able to be had including our club members and as i would think with other clubs our club members are members because they want to shoot. After they work it takes to get the shoot ready they don't wanna hang out in a kitchen or over a grill but they are wanting to shoot and mingle just like myself...:darkbeer:......lets keep the ideas coming in and lets make it another great hillbilly......And yes it would been great to see Jesse and Brian to show up
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike


That makes sense......

I have an idea....anyone that shoots BELOW a 500....unless they are a newbie or it was their first time up the Hill.....the previous year gets grill duty 

Prag and South Paaw your up :chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That makes sense......
> 
> I have an idea....anyone that shoots BELOW a 500....unless they are a newbie or it was their first time up the Hill.....the previous year gets grill duty
> 
> Prag and South Paaw your up :chortle:


Would have been me too... with a 496 on Saturday.:embara:

Kind of redeemed myself a little on Sunday. I was hoping to shoot 510-515, but I'll take the 509.

speaking of.... any official scores posted anywhere yet?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> Would have been me too... with a 496 on Saturday.:embara:
> 
> Kind of redeemed myself a little on Sunday. I was hoping to shoot 510-515, but I'll take the 509.
> 
> speaking of.... any official scores posted anywhere yet?


Well then you got breakfast.....I'll take two bacon and egg sandwiches 

as for the scores I was wondering the same thing. :noidea:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well then you got breakfast.....I'll take two bacon and egg sandwiches
> 
> as for the scores I was wondering the same thing. :noidea:




:lol3:


Here's breakfast. Fried...:spam4:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> That makes sense......
> 
> I have an idea....anyone that shoots BELOW a 500....unless they are a newbie or it was their first time up the Hill.....the previous year gets grill duty
> 
> Prag and South Paaw your up :chortle:




```

```
Dang....:mg:.. i can't believ it... for once i'm speechless.. !!!

:chortle::chortle::chortle:


ain't much for cookin', but i can bring the slim jimms, mooon pies, mtn dew and pickled egss..!!

:shade:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That makes sense......
> 
> *I have an idea....anyone that shoots BELOW a 500....unless they are a newbie or it was their first time up the Hill.....the previous year gets grill duty *
> 
> Prag and South Paaw your up :chortle:



*OHHHHHHhhhhh...... I don't think you want us "Under 500 Shooters" grillin for you if you still want to be able to shoot on Sunday.....I've been known to "eliminate" the competition with my cooking......*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OHHHHHHhhhhh...... I don't think you want us "Under 500 Shooters" grillin for you if you still want to be able to shoot on Sunday.....I've been known to "eliminate" the competition with my cooking......*
> 
> .


Actually did laugh out loud at that that! :chortle:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

2005Ultramag said:


> there's always Vingt Neuf, Mayberry, Anne Arundel, and Southern MD on the local schedule, and they're all to varying degrees under an hour's drive. No excuses. Just get out there.


Vingt Neuf...the club I belong too...is *3 minutes* from my house!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Vingt Neuf...the club I belong too...is *3 minutes* from my house!


WELLLLLL???????:shade:


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

We are talking about having something like a wing feast next year at the hillbilly... something different and easy... thinking about having wings maybe 12-3:30 all you can eat and some sort of side to go with it and then head to the field for the hinky shoot and inside for Miss Lucky CD Challenge... I think it would wrap things up a little earlier.... let us know what you think... the caterer makes a great wing selection!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TheShooter said:


> We are talking about having something like a wing feast next year at the hillbilly... something different and easy... thinking about having wings maybe 12-3:30 all you can eat and some sort of side to go with it and then head to the field for the hinky shoot and inside for Miss Lucky CD Challenge... I think it would wrap things up a little earlier.... let us know what you think... the caterer makes a great wing selection!!!


That sounds good to me. Having some food to go with the "group tighteners" before the Hinky shoot would be great. I'd just add to not be a hurry to take up the left overs - a few wings to snack on during the Hinky awards would be nice as well.

Thanks again for all you folks did to make this another great shoot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Look at that.... More then ONE brotha shows up and they want to start serving wings :doh:

I bet one of the sides will be greens :chortle:


I can see a wing eating contest between Hinky and someone..... 

I still like the burgers and dogs idea myself.... Not a huge wing person.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Look at that.... More then ONE brotha shows up and they want to start serving wings :doh:
> 
> I bet one of the sides will be greens :chortle:
> 
> ...


Well if they start serving chitterlings, I'll have to BMOPC (bring my own pork chops). :smile:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4vBsb-UWfI


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

burgers would prolly also be in the mix to


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

*Scores*

here is the scores if a name is misspelled i am sorry and if a score is wrong or not there i am sorry....it is what i had on the paper from registration 

Mens Class: 1st Rnd	2nd Rnd

Shane Wills 557 555
Mike Cogar 556
Bob Reddinger 556
Randy Hinkleman 551 555
Chris Johnson 550 555
Mike Leiter 554
John Weibley 546
Digger Cogar 546
Bob Wise 532 546
Justin Paulino 545 544
Tom Coblentz 543	
Matt Raulkner 542
Gregg Mcbride 541
Bob Peterson 540
CW Nesslerott 540
Scott Burnside 538
Roger Miller 537 536
Joe Rozmas 535
Dave Piktel 534
Jay Rowland 527 534
Paul Caughlin 533
Bill Hamlin 532
Greg Walker 532
Jeremy Travis 527 532
Buddy Pecjak 531
Clint Palin 530
Ed Bowen 528
Laramie Weasenforth	528
Rick Wills 526 527
Harold Cogar 527
Roger Harris 526 520
Jay Sethman 525
Ron West 524
Darrell Hunt 517 524
Bill Murphy 513 523
Bob Reddinger 522
Herb Hawse 518
Rick Shuck 517
John Bryan 516
John Patcher 516
David Reed 512 513
Randy Johnson 511 512
Steve Kirk 495 509
John Neu  500 506
Charlie Himes 503
Chuck Hunnell 502
Ron Whitney 502
Dave Caletka 501
Lee Peedin 471 497
Pat Sargant 494
Tim Kevaleski 492
Rob Gagliardi 490 485
Jerry Wood 489

Women:
Corrine Mckenzie 530 529
Brittany Kline 511 526
Jen Cogar 518
Faye Wise 515 501
Becky Pecjak 514
Lisa Rowland 504 505
Colleen McGowan 503
Melissa Mcbride 500
Jenny Molina 496 489
Krystal Gainer 476
Gail Peterson 475
Ms. Lucky 468
Serenna 412
Pamn Caletka 411
Mackenzie Caletka 382


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Look at that.... More then ONE brotha shows up and they want to start serving wings :doh:
> 
> I bet one of the sides will be greens :chortle:
> 
> ...




```

```
i'll take that crispy.....


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

MSCJEM said:


> Well the 2009 hillbilly is in the books with having just about 80 shooters we feel it was another success... So thanks to every one who attended...We had the meeting last night and it was decided to move the date of the hillbilly to the last weekend of June... Which should be *June 26th* for the cookout and hinky shoot.. We will be doing a few changes this year coming based on what we had people asking for....So if you have anything you would like to see different or just any suggestions..........
> 
> Thanks Mike Cogar


FYI

Don't know if it matters that much to you, and I don't know how many PA shooters you get. But having it that weekend, you might lose a few of your PA participants. It's not been voted on yet, but the last weekend of June is using the PSAA Outdoor Target Championship Weekend.


----------



## alan_gruver (Feb 11, 2003)

*bad 2010 date for us PA boys...*

Also the date for the Eastern Archery FITA held at Gold-n-Grain.

Was looking forward to the 2010 Hillbilly too with Nationals so far away next year...

Al


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm planning on attending again this year. :thumb:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Unless Rattleman gets new glasses I am voting for him :chortle:


What you don't like my glasses. You can bet that I will have a pair of really ugly ones next year.


----------

